# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Erdoğan Rum

## atoybil

SABİHA GüKüENE ERMENİ DİYENLERE: TAYYİBİN RUM!! GüLüNDE ERMENİ ASILLI OLDUĞU, İNTERNET SİTELERİNDE FİNK ATIYOR !! temizeller.com

**


*YAZAMAZSINIZ BUNLAR SİZLERE HİZMET EDİYOR!!*

*TARİHE DüNüP BAKMAK!!*

*SABİHA GüKüENğE ERMENİ ASILLI DİYEN KüRTLER!*

*Diyelimki öyleydi!!*

*Ne var bunda?** 

*TAYYİB ERDOĞAN'IN RUM, ABDULLAH GüL'üNDE ERMENİ ASILLI OLDUĞU İNTERNET SİTELERİNDE FİNK ATIYOR!!*

*ARADAKİ FARK BUNLAR İHANET ETMEKTELER. O BU VATANI SEVMİş, KENDİSİNİDE TüRK İNSANI İLE YOĞURMUş BüTüNLEşMİş!!*

*TEKRAR SORALIM:TAYYİBİN ASLINI NEDEN YAZMAZLAR??* 

*ABDULLAH GüLüN ASLINI NEDEN YAZMAZLAR???*

*NEDENğMİ?*

*DAHA HENüZ VUSLAT TAMAMLANMADIDA ONDAN!!*

*BU GüNLERDE ERMENİ KİLİSELERİNİN ğTüRK İNSANININ CEBİNDEN ONARILARAKğ SüZDE MüZE OLARAK AüILMASI GüNDEMDE, PLANIN BİRİNCİ ADIMI. YARIN DİĞER ADIMLARIDA ATILACAKTIR!!* 

*Bu YAZI KERKüK KüRDİSTANİ DİYE BİR SİTEDEN ALINMIşTIR..*

*Biz burayı satır, aralarına girerek ve bu siteyi yazan bir pisliğe de cevap vermek zorunda kaldık.*

*Türklük yıkılmış veya yıkılacakmış sen mi yıkacaksın it yoksa başka bir bildiğin mi var ?*

*Unutma ki tarihte Türklük müteaddit defalar saldırıya uğramıştır,Ama Türk insanı bu tehlikeleri defetmesini bilmiştir..*

*Eğer şimdi siz Kürtlere de biraz mülayim ve insanca davranılıyorsa bu sizi yanıltmasın..*

*Bu köpek rahmetli Binbaşı ğCem Ersevere değ dil uzatmıştır, diyelim ki dediği gibi devşirme en azından Kürtler gibi hain değil ekmeğini yediği yere ihanet etmemiş.* 

*Türklüğün simgesi Sabiha Gökçenğin yıkılışı Türklüğün yıkılışıdır*

İSVEü, 25/2 2004 ğ Sabiha Gökçen Türk tarihinde ve özellikle Türk askeri tarihi için önemlidir. Sabiha Gökçen bir Kürt katili olarak Kürtler için önemlidir. Sabiha Gökçen Türklüğün ne menem bir şey olduğunun bir göstergesi olarak önemlidir. Sabiha Gökçenin Ermeni kökenli oluşu, babasının Türkler tarafından katledilmiş olması ve kendisi bir katliam çocuğu olmasına rağmen, kendisinin nasıl Türkleştirildiğinin ortaya çıkışı ibret vericidir. Sabiha türünden Türkler çoktur. Kökenlerinin ortaya çıkışı Türklüğü sarsıcı, yo kedici bir etkiye sahiptir ve bu iyidir.

Türklüğün, bazılarının iddia ettiği gibi orta Asya ile bağlantısı ya yok ya da oldukça zayıftır. Osmanlı da devşirmecilik ile gelişen sistem Türk cumhuriyeti ile olgunlaştı. Yani Türklük Osmanlıda geliştirilen devşirmeciliğin geliştirilmiş bir aşamasıdır denebilir.

*Türkiye cumhuriyetinin kurcularının Türk olamadığı veya orta asya ile bağlarının olmadığını idida ediyor.Türklüğün yakında tamamen yok olacağından bahsediyor..*

*Türklüğün Osmanlıda ğki devşirmelere verilen bir unvan veya bir ad olduğundan bahsediyorğ Bu çok bilmiş pislik Orhon yazıtlarına veya üin kaynarlından orta Asyağya ait belgeleri neden incelemedi??* 

*Türk Anadolu ya gelen kadar, yaşadığı her yerde izler bırakmıştır!!Bu dangalak neden o yerlerde bıraktığı izlere bakmadı.*

*Burada esas konuşulması gereken KüRT denen bir millet varmıdır.. tarihin o tarafına bakmak lazım.. ( KüRT PARS- ARAP-ERMENİ-VE BİZANS KIRMASIDIR ) Anlayacağınız birkaç farklı bir şeylerin karışımıdırğ* 

*Bak alt paragraf*

Türklük bir projeydi, ama ne projeyi uygulayanlar ne de projeye malzeme olanlar ğTürkğ değildi. Projenin kurucusu Atatürkğün kendisi dahil Türk Cumhuriyetini kuran hiçbir üst yönetici ğAsya Türküğ kökenli değildi. Bu ittihat ve terakki için de böyledir.


*Sabiha gökçeninde aslının ermeni olduğunu yazıyor, bu pislik bu bilgiyi hangi kaynatan aldığını ve kaynağını yazmıyor.*

*Her ne kadar sitesinin adı Kerkük kürdistane ise de dersimle falan bu kadar ilğili olduğuna bakılırsa, bu pislik bur ülkede yaşamış birisi olduğu izlenimi veriyor..*

*Bunda da kaynağı yok olduğunu bile idda etse Ermenilerin elindeki soy kırım belgeleri gibi Ermeniler tarafından düzmece olan belgelerdendir..*

*Bu pislik Türklüğün ne olduğundan habersiz Türkler eğer pisliklerin Türkleştirileceğini düşünselerdi senin gibi bir pislik bu gün ben kürdüm diyemezdin..*

*Sabiha gökçene gelince ATATüRKüN milli duyguları buna müsaade etmeyeceği için öyle bir şeyin asılsız ve yalan olduğu gün ışığı gibi aşikardır..*

*Bu yalanları yazman için kimlerden hangi kaynaklardan yalanlıyorsun bilmem ama hadiseye bakınca önüne birkaç kemik atılmış gibi görünüyor..* 

*Atatürkün şu sözleri senin yalanlarını boşa çıkarmaya yeterde artar bile..*

*BEN HERşEYDEN üNCE BİR TüRK MİLLİYETüİSİYİM, BüYLE OLDUM BüYLE üLECEĞİMğ*

*Yazının devamını istersen mail at ama internet ortamında kolay bulursun ..pislik..*

Türkler Sabihayı pilot olarak Dersimde Kürtlere karşı kullandılar. Kürt çocukları, yaşlıları, kadınları Sabihanın attığı bombalar ile öldürüldü. Türklerin ilk kadın pilotu Sabiha Gökçen marifetini Dersim de gösterdi. Oysa aynı Sabihanın babası ve akrabaları Türkler tarafından katledilmiş, kendisinin ait olduğu milletten milyonlarca insan Türkler tarafından yok edilmişti.

Sabiha Gökçen Türklük projesinin ğkadın-askerğ resmini tamamlayan bir simgesiydi. Onu ölene kadar canlı bir simge olarak kullandılar. Baldır-bacak medeniyetinin bir simgesi olarak kullandılar. Atatürkün manevi kızı olmanın nasıl olması gerektiğini, onun, Dersim katliamındaki marifetiyle, bütün kutlama ve törenlerde anlattılar, okularda türkleştirilmiş genç kızlara okuttular. Daha doğrusu genç kızları türkleştirmek için kullandılar. Binlerce katliamcı Sabihaları yetiştirdiler.

*Burada senin Kürtlüğünden de şüpheliyim sebebi ise sadece Sabiha gökçenin kökünün ermeni olduğu üzerine yoğunlaşmışsın yazında.*

*Gerçi Kürt ile ermeniğnin benim için fazla bir farkı yok kürt ermeniden biraz daha hain ortak yanlarınızın olduğunu da hatta kan bağınızın olduğunuda yukarda yazmıştım..*

*Tekrar soralım neden sabiha gökçene takıldı bu kim olduğu belli olmayan piç..*

*Türklükten ne kadar rahatsız olduğun meydanda..İşin acıa tarafı beklide bu gün ağzından saylar saçarak saldırdığın Türklerin de uzun zaman ekmeğini yemişindir..*

*Ulan çakal dünyayı sen mi şekillendireceksin,merak etme Allah senin gibi pisliklere Türkün yo oluşunu göstermeyecektir..*



Köklerinden tamamen kopartılan Türkleştirilmiş insan üzerine kurulu düzenin ne olduğunu Türkleri tanıyan herkes bilir. Bir gün herkese gaddarca davranan devşirilmiş Türk ertesi gün başka devşirmeler tarafından hayın ilan edilip işkence görüyor ve öldürülüyor (Boşnak devşirmesi Cem Ersever son Kürt katliamının önemli aktörlerinden biriydi, başka devşirmeler tarafından öldürüldü, Bulgar devşirmesi Yahya Murat Demirel hortumlama olayları ile ilgili yakalandığı zaman bir hafta işkence gördüğünü söylüyor). Sabiha Gökçen Türklüğe hizmet sunarken kendi kökeninden kopartılmışlığın acısını duyamayacak kadar gadarlaşmıştı belki. üyle olmazsa Dersim de bombaladığı Kürt çocuklarının çığlıklarında kendi kardeşlerinin, öldürülen Ermeni çocuklarının çığlıklarını duyabilirdi.

Sistemlerin simgeleri olur. Sistemler yıkılışa doğru giderken ilk önce simgeler yıkılır. İnsanların simgelere verdiği değer azalır, ya da simgeler ile ilgili kuşkuları doğmaya, artmaya başlar. Türklüğün geçirdiği evre bir yıkılış ve yok oluş evresidir. 


şehirlerinde binlerce Kürt çocuğunun kafası kasatura ile kesildi, yüzbinlerce.

Kürt ğfaili meçhulğ olaylarda yok edildi. Tarihi gerçekleri kabul etmek isteğenler önce bugünün hesabını görmeleri gerekli.

Türk ordusunun ve Türklüğün simgesi olan Sabihanğın Ermeni kökenli oluşu, katliam çocuğu oluşu onu simge olarak kullanılmaz hale getirdi. Türklüğün yıkılışının işaretidir. Türkler şimdi onun adına yaptırdıkları havalanına ne yapacaklar? Onun adını bütün kitaplardan silecekler mi? Kürtleri öldürerek kahraman yaratılamaz. Türkler bunu hiçbir zaman anlayamaycaklar. üünkü anladıkları zaman Türklük yok olmuş olacak

*Türklerin ğBüyük Ortadoğuğ da ki rolleri* 
İSVEü, 28/4 2003 Değişim dönemlerinde roller yenıden paylaşılır. Guruplar bazen istemedikleri rolleri almak zorunda kalıyor. şöyle de söylenebilir. Gurubun tutumu ve konumu onun hangi rolü alacağını bellirler. Bir gurubun bir role talip olması, gurubun rolü almasının garantisi değildir. Türklerin ğBüyük Ortadoğuğ projesindeki rolleri Sırpların ğBüyük Avrupağ projesindeki rollerine benziyor. Bu hem biçim hem içerik olarak ta böyledir. Türklerin tutumu ve cari durumları bunu gösteriyor 


Sovyetlerin yıkılşından sonra Sırplar, Yoguslavyanın parçalanmasını engellemek amacı ile sırp milliyetçiliğini geliştirdiler. Yoguslavya devleti sınırları içerisinde yaşayan diğer milletlere karşı çok sert tedbirler aldılar. Hırvat, Boşnak ve Arnavutları katliamlardan geçirdiler, onları toplu göçe zorladılar. Sırp milliyetçiliği geliştirildi, Sırpların hemen hemen tümü bu konuda seferber edildi ve Sırplar diğer milletleri düşman görmeye başladılar.

ABD, Avrupa Birliği, Rusya, BM yetkilileri yıllarca soruna barışçı bir çözüm bulmak için uğraştılar. Washington, Brüksel, Moskova ve Belgradğta toplantılar düzenlendi. Dönem dönem sorun çözülür gibi oldu. Bazen de sırplar muhaliflerini öylesine şiddetli bir şekilde bastırdılar ki Sırpların kendileri, bazen başka güçler de, sorunun çözüldüğünü düşünmeğe başladılar.

Katliamların, göçlerin ve savaşların sonucunu biliyoruz. Günün Sırbistanının deniz ile bağları kesilmiş ve tamamen habsedilmiş bir durumdadır. Sırbistanğın çok popüler devlet başkanı Miloseviç uluslararası mahkemelerde yargılanıyor ve Sırplar Avrupanın en geri kalmış milleti durumundadır. Bölünmeği engellemek amacı ile başlatılan yakım-yıkım Yoguslavyanın parçalanmasını engelleyemediği gibi Sırpları 15-20 yıl diğer Avrupa milletlerinin gerisine düşürdü.

Türklerin durumu Sırpların 1990ğlı yıllarındaki durumuna benziyor. Sırplar değişen Avrupağyı görmek istemiyorlardı. Avrupadaki değişimi kendi ğulusalğ devletlerinin ve Sırp ulusunun çıkarına ters görüyordu. Türkler de Ortadoğudaki değişimi kendi ğulusalğ devletlerinin çıkarına ters görüyor. Sırplar gibi Türkler de güçlü ve değişimin önünü tıkayabileceklerini düşünüyorlar.

*Burada görüşlerine katılmamak elde değil nedeni ise bende bu şekilde düşünüyorum,*

*Bu arada malzemesin nereden olduğu belli olmayan bazıları Türkiyeğnin yönetimin de bulunmuşlardır.burada bahsettiği bunlar olabilirler..* 


Türkğler de Avrupa ve ABDğlilerin attığı her adımı kuşku ile karşılıyor, batılıların amacının Türk devletinin üniter yapısını bozmaya yönelik ve Türkiyeyi parçalama amaçlı olduğunu düşünüyorlar.

Kıbrıs sorunun son zamanlarda çözülüyor görünmesi ve AB yetkililerinin Türkleri yağlaması Türklerin Avrupaya, ABDğye yakınlaşıyor gibi bir izlenim yaratıyor. Oysa Kıbrıs sorunu çözülmemiş ve görüşmeler sonucu çözüleceği oldukça şüphelidir.

Türk ordusu; ABD ve ABğnin Türklerin Kıbrıstaki dirençlerini kırarak daha sonra başka konularda taviz istiyeceğini hesaplıyor. Her ne kadar Türk ordusu içerisinde bu konuda da farklı yaklaşımlar olsa da geçenlerde Atatürkçü bir derneğin yaptığı bir toplantıya katılan generaller -- üç kuvvet komutanı ve onlarca yüksek rütbeli general toplantıya misafir olarak katılmıştı -- AB ve ABDğye karşı yapılan konuşmaları alkışladılar.

Türk devletinin politikasında bir değişiklik yok. Stratejik anlayış, tehlike algılama ve tehlikelerin tarifinde bir değişiklik olmamıştır. Kıbrıstan daha büyük sorunlar var ve Türkler bu konularda eski politikalarını sürdürmekte kararlı görünüyorlar.

ABD Ortadoğuğyu değiştirmenin bir parçası olarak Irak rejimini yıktı. Savaş öncesi ve savaş sırasında, Türkler bütün güçlerini kullanarak ABDğye karşı Saddamğı desteklediler ve hala da ABDğnin Irakğta başarısızlığı için uğraşıyorlar. Orta doğunun değişimi İran, Suriye ve diğer Arap ülkelerinin değişimini gerektirir.

*Burada Türkiyeğnin Başından beri Irak eski yönetimini desteklediğini kaydetmiş elbette ki! Türk milleti ihaneti sizler kadar bilmez, ve sizin kadarda kancık değildir..Komşuluğun ne olduğunu tarihi bağlarımızın olduğunu dini bağlarımızın olduğunu hesaba katmıştır..* 

Türkler kendilerini değişimden muafmış gibi bir hayale inandırmaya çalışıyorlar. Değişim süreci insanlara kimlik sormuyor. Değişimi gerçekleştirenler Türk jandarması olsaydı belki Türkleri kaydırır ve onları değişimden muaf tutabilirdi. Karar verenler Türk jandarması değil. Süreç kompleks bir süreçtir. Ekonomik, sosyal, politik ve askeri değişimi gerekli kılan bir süreçtir. Her alanda değişimi gerekli kılıyor*. Hantal, suni ve gereksiz devlet bu değişimleri gerçekleştiremez.*

*Yukarda koyu olan yazıda bahsettiği hantal ve suni devlet deyimi eğer Türkiye içinse tarihe iyi bir bak,devletin yapısı belki hantaldır.buna eyvallah,gereksiz devlet deyimi ancak bir düşman ve bir pislik ağzından çıkacak kelimedirğ Türk milleti hiçbir zaman esaret altında yaşamamıştır,Avrupalı efendilerinde bunu iyi bilir..*

Türklerdeki genel eğilim; değişimin bir ihtiyaç değil dayatma olduğu 

anlayışıdır. Oysa Ortadoğu dünyanın birçok bölgesinden sonra ğ Sovyetlerin yıkılışının Ortadoğu daki etkileri çok daha erken başlaması gerekiyordu ğ değişim sürecine giriyor. Değişimin gerektiği, Orta doğunun eski hali ile yürüyemeyeceği çok açık olmasına rağmen hiç bir bölge devleti değişimi gerçekleştirmedi. Değişimin dış dayatma olduğunu söyleyen Türkler hiçbir şey yapmadan Kürt milleti ve diğer azınlıklar üzerindeki baskılarını artırdılar. En basit insan haklarına bile saygı göstermediler.

*Farz etmen yetmez Türk milletini yi tanımamışsın sen veya başkaları ile karıştırıyorsun sen, üanakkale sana bir şey hatırlatmıyor mu istersen biraz ilgilen hem de Türk kaynakların dan değil. General hamil tonğun anılarından belki sana bir şeyler anlatır orada okuyacakların..*

AKP ve Türk ordusu içerisindeki destekçilerinin gerçekten değişimden yana olduklarını söylemek oldukça zordur.

AKP çok parçalı ve farklı görüşleri barındıran bir harekettir. Türk devletini kurtarmak, güçlendirmek gibi boş bir hayal ile uğraşan AKP durumu idare etmekten başka bir işe yaramadı. AKPğnin farklı görüşleri barındıyor olması ve AKP liderlerinin cesaretsizliği; atılması gerekli olan adımların atılmasını engelliyor. Militarist ve Kemalist güçlere karşı açık mücadele vermekten kaçınan AKP asker vesayetinde politika izlemek zorunda kalıyor.

Türklerin, AKP de dahildir, ğmuaf kalmağ propagandaları Türkiye de yaşayan insanların objektif olmalarını engelliyor. Sıradan insan; Türk ordusunun güçlü olduğu, Türklerin bölgedeki değişimden etkilenmeyeceği ve özellikle Avrupa Birliği yetkililerinin açıklamaları, bazen de ABD yetkililerinin açıklamalarını, esas alarak Türklük sisteminin yıkılmayacağı vahametine kapılıyorlar. Türk devleti ve Türklük sistemine yakın durmaya çalışıyorlar. Askeri zapturapt altındaki Türk siyaseti, siysasal partileri, zaten bir şey değiller ve hiçbir zaman da bir şey olmadılar. Dünün kitle partileri, devlet partileri silindi, siliniyor. ğDevletin yüksek çıkarlarığ adına askerin her dediğine evet diyen partiler; gelecek ile ilgili proje sahibi olamadılar. Bazen şevke gelip iki laf eden Mesut Yılmazğın adı bile unutuldu.

*Evet sizin köpeğiniz olan mesut yılamazın adı unutulmadı yanlışınız var ona hesap sorulacağı günü bekliyoruz elbette ettiği ihanetin bedelini ödeyecektir.*

Bütün bunlar neyi gösteriyor? 
Eskiden de bölgenin değişmesi ihtiyaçtı ama belki bütün güçler için gereklilik değildi. şimdi ihtiyacın yanına gereklilik ve zorunluluk eklenmiştir. Türkler ise yüksek havalarda uçuyor, kendilerinin değişim dalgasından etkilenmeyeceğini propaganda ediyorlar. Bütün güçleri ile, El-Qaide terörünü dahi kullanarak, değişime karşı mücadele ediyorlar. Devletin en güçlü kesimi sonuç alacağını düşünüyor.

Türkler de Ortadoğu değişimi sürecinde ABDğnin, Türklerin denetiminde olan topraklara duyduğu ihtiyaç, Türk ordusunun gücü ve ordunun Türkiye üzerinde mutlak hakimiyeti ile en azından bu işten büyük ğzararğ görmeden kurtulabileceklerini hesaplıyorlar. Oysa sorun bölgenin değişimidir ve kimse muaf olamaz. ABD bile bölge ile birlikte biraz değişmek zorundadır.

Değişimi engelleme kabiliyetine sahip olduklarını düşünen Türkler sadece yanlış hesap yapmaktan değil, çaresizlikten de bütün Dünya ile karşı karşıya gelebilirler. Nasıl ki Sırplar büyük Sırbistan hesabı ile Sırbistani küçülttülerse, Türkler de emperyal hayalleri ile Türk devletinin sonunu hazırlamak zorunda görünüyorlar. Zaten bu saatten sonra olayların gidişatını değiştirmek te oldukça zor görünüyor. ABD ile kopan bağlar AB ile de Kıbrıs meselesinde kopmak üzere. Türkler batı dünyasının desteğinden yoksun kalmayı çoktan hakketmişlerdi, dünya ile karşı karşıya gelmek üzere olabilirler.

*Türkler batının desteğinden memnunğmu zannediyorsun.? Senin beğendiğin bazı hainler belki memnun da ama biz asla olmadık. Batıyı da en az sizleri sevmediğimiz kadar sevmeyizğ* 

*Bizim batılılaşmak gibi bir derdimiz yok. bunu kafana sok. leyleği de havada görme Türk milleti üstüne yıkılan duvarın altından kalkmasını bilir.Bizimiçin kaygılanmakta sizin gibi maymunalara kalmamıştır!!*

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan Erdoğan neden bir gün bile çıkıp ğBen öz be öz Türkğümğ  cümlesini kullanmıyor?* 

Sizce, terörist başına *ğSayınğ*, şehitlere *ğKelleğ* sözleri sadece bir dil sürçmesi mi ? 

Talabani ve Barzani sizce neden bu kadar AKP yanlısı?

PKK yandaşları, bağımsız adayları olmayan bölgelerde AKPğyi destekleyip seçimler sonrası işbirliği yapacaklarını açıklarken, neden suskun kaldınız?

Bir milyar dolar için Türkiyeğnin elini kolunu bağlayan Kuzey Irakğa girmeme taahhüdünü neye göre verdiniz?

Sorular, sorular, sorular...
Bu soruları hafızamızı biraz zorladığımızda inanın fazlasıyla çoğaltabiliriz.

*Kıssadan hisse*

Bu sorular yumağının arkasından Türk ve İslam düşmanı Papa ile Innocent heykelinin altında Avrupa Birliği belgesine imza atan türban edebiyatçılarına kıssadan hisse bir hatırlatma yapmak istiyorum.
Adaletinden kimsenin asla şüpheye düşmediği hak ve hukuk savunucusu Hazreti ümerğin sevgi ve şefkat dolu hikayelerini birçoğumuz biliriz. üyle ki Hazreti ümer, geceleri devletin işini yaparken devletin mumunu yakar, devletin işi bittiğinde ise o mumu söndürüp kendi şahsi malı olan mumu yakarmış. 
Yani, devletin uçağı ve helikopteri ile açılışlara gitmezmiş . Bu arada sizlerde TOKİ açılışlarının seçim zamanına denk gelmesinin ne kadar büyük bir tesadüf olduğunu düşünüyormusunuz ?

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşlarından toplanan vergiler ile var edilen Telekom ve Petkim gibi devletin temel kurumları *ğSermayenin mezhebi ve dini olmazğ*  diyerek kırk kat yabancılara hazat mezat fiyatına satılabilir mi? 

şimdi sivri dilimden şikayet edenlere sesleniyorum.
Bağımsız ve özgür bir yayın kuruluşunda çalıştığım için benim şahsıma sorulacak her soruya verecek bir cevabım var. Televizyon ekranında karşıma oturamayıp soracağım sorulara cevabı olamayanlar düşünsün. 
Ve unutmayın ki sorulan her soru birgün mutlaka cevabını bulur. 

Haydi Türkiye! Sorulan sorulara cevabı olanlarla daha mutlu yarınlar için sandık başına. 

METİN üZKAN / tercüman / 14.07.2004

----------


## anau

AKP işgal kuvveti gibi
*İzmir Barosu Başkanı Nevzat Erdemir* 


İzmir Barosu Başkanı Nevzat Erdemir ise, yasanın Sevr Antlaşması?nı aşama aşama yürürlüğe koyan bir yasal düzenleme olduğunu belirterek, ?Türkiye?nin silahsız işgalini öngören yasalar arka arkaya çıkarılıyor. 

Bunu yapan siyasi iktidar adeta işgal kuvveti gibi davranıyor? dedi. Erdemir, Yasanın devletin asli unsuru olan toprak bütünlüğünü ortadan kaldıran, Lozan ve Anayasa?ya aykırı ve gayrimeşru bir düzenleme olduğuna dikkat çekti.

----------

